# Microsoft releases free AV software that boots from CD or USB



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Microsoft has published a beta of its Standalone System Sweeper software, a bootable recovery tool that can be used to identify and remove rootkits, as well as other advanced malware. The bootable anti-virus solution uses the same AV engine as Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) and supports both 32- and 64-bit installations of Windows.

The Microsoft Standalone System Sweeper application (.exe) downloads approximately 200 MB of data, including the latest virus and spyware definitions, from Microsoft's servers and walks users through creating a LiveCD, LiveDVD or LiveUSB – a blank CD, DVD or USB flash drive with at least 250 MB of space is required. 

Alternatively, "advanced" users can opt to create an ISO image for later use, with, for example, a virtual machine. In tests by The H's associates at heise Security, the signatures on the LiveCD that was created were outdated, even though the files has just been downloaded from Microsoft. As such, users are advised to "Check for updates" before running the tool.

Microsoft's Standalone System Sweeper is available to download from connect.microsoft.com/systemsweeper. The Microsoft Standalone System Sweeper Beta supports Windows XP Service Pack 3, Vista and Windows 7 – a complete list of system requirements is provided.

Microsoft Standalone System Sweeper Beta | Microsoft Connect


----------

